# ASUS Xonar D2/PM defekt?



## Mersis (13. August 2008)

hi,

heute kam endlich meine neue asus xonar an. nachdem ich sie in eine von 2 PCI slots gesteckt habe, wollte ich sie installieren. ich war geschockt als die meldung kam, ich solle ein asus soundkarte einstecken. er erkennt sie einfach net..  es kam noch net mal eine meldung von windoof, von wegen neue hardware gefunden.. im gerätemanager wird sie auch net erkannt..
habe auch schon am anderen PCI slot ausprobiert, getestet ob sie vista erkennt, originale treiber cd als auch versucht die neuesten treiber zu installieren.. nix funzt..
immer die selbe fehlermeldung.. "bitte schließen sie ein asus xonar audio gerät an!"...

ist sie defekt? sie leuchtet wunderbar, nur lässt sie sich leider nicht installieren..
hatte davor eine soundblaster live 5.1 und die hat funktioniert im PCI slot.

hiiilfeee


----------



## Overlocked (13. August 2008)

Wie wäre es mal, wenn du das Ding noch an dein Netzteil anschließt? Die Karte braucht noch eine Stromzufuhr, da reicht es nicht, wenn du die an dein PCI Slot anstöpselst. Es ist genau so wie mit den Grafikkarten, diese quitieren auch ihren Dienst, sobald man den externen Stromanschluss abzieht.
Der Stromanschluss, ist derselbe wie der von ehemaligen Diskettenlaufwerken. Ein kleiner Stecker mit vier Kontakten, wo dieser reingesteckt wird, solltest du aber bitte im Handbuch nachschauen


----------



## Mersis (13. August 2008)

siehe unten..


----------



## Mersis (13. August 2008)

da steht noch net mal drin, dass die ne extra stromversorgung braucht geschweige denn eine erklärung der 3 anschlussmöglichkeiten 
auf der karte steht auch nix.. sehr hilfreich von ASUS...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wo soll denn da der stromanschluss sein?
bei der "kleinen" konnte ick auf anhieb einen sehen.. aber bei der.. bist du dir sicher, mit der extra stromversorgung?


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. August 2008)

Die D2 brauch kein extra Stromanschluss. Versuch die Karte mal in nem anderm PC


----------



## Mersis (13. August 2008)

das soll einer verstehen..

ick hab die karte in meinem alten pc eingesteckt, hochgefahren und trotz vorinstallierter creative treiber kam eine meldung "neue hardware gefunden"..
installieren konnt' ick sie trotzdem ohne probleme. sound ging.

ab gings.. in den neuen pc..


hochgefahren und guck da.. neue hardware gefunden.. owohl ick nichts verändert habe.. warscheinlich ist die karte warm gelaufen..

installiert (auf einmal..), neugestartet und schon gefreut dass es geht.. nix.. kein sound.. keine software die sich öffnen ließ..

nochmal neugestartet..


guck an.. sound da, software geht und alles schick. ich trau mich gar net mehr den pc auszumachen 


naja, 14 tage hab ick ja noch für den umtausch. vielleicht is es ja auch nur ein treiber konflikt mit meiner alten creative. obwohl ick mit 3 software arten/methoden gecleant habe. ick bin jedoch zuversichtlich. ma guck'n was kommt


----------



## Overlocked (13. August 2008)

Komisch... War mal wieder Windows dran Schuld. 
Aber da müsste sich doch trotzdem irgendwo ein zusätzlicher Power Connector auffinden lassen...


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. August 2008)

Nein sie hat keinen


----------



## Stormbringer (13. August 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Komisch... War mal wieder Windows dran Schuld.
> Aber da müsste sich doch trotzdem irgendwo ein zusätzlicher Power Connector auffinden lassen...



... jetzt ist wieder windows schuld.


----------



## Overlocked (13. August 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ... jetzt ist wieder windows schuld.



Immer doch Was soll es denn sonst sein. Unsere gelobte Hardware- nein


----------



## Mersis (13. August 2008)

erkenn' ick hier einen sarkasmus?? 

bin nicht sonderlich zufrieden mit dem teil.. wenn's noch net mal mit dem alten BF42 klar kommt.. naja.. lauter soundstörungen. wenn z.B. ein flugzeug im sturzflug ist, kommt 3 sec später ein abgehakter ton von dem "heulen".. und noch ein paar mehr soundbugs, die mir aufgefallen sind.. (getestet unter xp und vista)

und das bei einem spiel was noch net mal EAX hat.. hardwarebeschleunigung an, hardwarebeschleunigung aus.. macht keinen unterschied.. überhaupt scheint's mir bislang so, als wenn die soundkarte wohl nicht all zu doll (wenn überhaupt)  "beschleunigt" da manchmal der sound kurz stockt, wenn ick z.B. ein fenster minimiere.

cod 4 hört sich auch net merklich besser an. soundbugs sind hier jedoch im vergleich zu meiner alten soundkarte verschwunden.. musik hört sich nicht viel besser an als mit meiner alten creative sb live 5.1 ! jedenfalls konnte ich bislang keinen unterschied feststellen.

Fazit: X-Fi kommt die Tage, Asus Xonar wird umgetauscht.

Sry, aber ich habe bislang nicht viele Vorteile der ASUS Xonar gemerkt und teile eure euphory bezüglich dieser Soundkarte nicht.


----------



## BloodySuicide (14. August 2008)

Mal ne Frage. Welche Treiber benutzt du? Die von CD? 
Hab noch von keinem gehört, der solche massive Probleme hat.
Könnte allerding auch nen IRQ Problem sein, denn es ist ja noch des alte PCI.


----------



## Mersis (14. August 2008)

neueste treiber:
XP: - Xonar_D2-PM81738_RC01_XP.zip
Vista: - Xonar_D2-PM81738_RC01_Vista.zip

wenn es ein IRQ oder anderes problem ist, wie kann ich das beheben?
IRQ probleme gabs doch auch net mit meiner alten soundkarte.

als wenn ick es geahnt hab. heute früh rechner angeschmissen, kein sound.. keine xonar mehr im gerätemanager..


----------



## BloodySuicide (14. August 2008)

Sieht eher nach nem Defekt oder IRQ Problem aus. Bei nem Treiberproblem dürfte er sie wenigstens noch im G Manager erkennen.

Als erstes solltest du mal herausfinden welches Gerät welche IRQ Ports belegt und mal schaun was noch so an dem Port des PCI Slots hängt wo deine Xonar drin is. Deswegen raten ja immer alle erstmal den PCI Slot zu wechseln


----------



## Mersis (14. August 2008)

Danke das du mir bei helfen willst, dass Problem zu bewältigen.
Ich habe mal testes halber meine alte SB wieder reingesteckt, hochgefahren und.. erkannt.. 
IRQ Problem schließ ick demnach aus.

Umso mehr erhärtet sich mein Verdacht, dass was an der Xonar nicht ganz stimmt. Defekt oder inkompatibel zu meinem Boad? (Gigabyte P35-DS3P rev2.1)
Aber warum gings einmal und dann mal wieder nicht ? 

Das Board hat viele USB Ports welche ziemlich viele IRQ's belegen. Ick hab testes halber den ganzen USB Controller samt Ports deaktiviert und PCI Slot auf IRQ 5 festgesetzt. Ohne Wirkung.

Nachtrag:
SB entfernt, Xonar in den selben PCI Slot eingesteckt, hochgefahren und wurde wieder erkannt.. 
Ich weis nicht ob das normal ist, die "knackst" kurz, wenn sie aktiv ist. Aber erst, nachdem Windows hochgefahren ist. Meine Vermutung ist daher, dass Windows hier der Übeltäter ist. Bloß was kann ick da machen? Wo ist der Fehler? Bin langsam echt ratlos.

DXDIAG meckert bei Aufruf mit dieser Fehlermeldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodySuicide (14. August 2008)

Das Klacken is normale. Is der optische Ausgang 

Es könnte doch die Karte sein. Wär mal nett zu wissen ob sie in nem anderm PC funktioniert.


----------



## Mersis (14. August 2008)

Das find ick ja dit merkwürdige.. in meinem alten PC eingesteckt und ging gleich auf Anhieb  Werde die Tage noch mal ein paar weitere Tests durchführen.

Mein "neuer" mag wohl die Xonar nich. Naja mal abwarten, ob das jetzt jeden Tag so ist, oder ob sich das Problem von allein löst. Wüsste jedenfalls nicht, an was das noch liegen könnte. Die Symptome sind ja nicht nur bei XP sondern auch bei Vista.
Hättest vielleicht sonst noch 'ne Idee was ick machen könnte?

Momentche' mal.. hab doch diesen Vista Boot Loader.. könnte das der Übeltäter sein? 

Oder sind es gar Energie Probleme? Hab zwar ein 500 Watt Netzteil von be quiet aber vielleicht kriegt die Xonar manchmal zu wenig Saft?


----------



## BloodySuicide (15. August 2008)

An das Stromproblem hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber das ist eher unwahrscheinlich, da sie ja keinen extra Stromanschluss hat. Das wahrscheinlichste ist wirklich ein IRQ Problem.


----------



## Overlocked (15. August 2008)

Wenn du es nicht schon getan hast, spiele mal SP3 auf


----------



## Mersis (15. August 2008)

Neneee, sowat kommt mir net auf die Platte 
Aber ick bezweifle stark, dass das fehlende SP3 die Ursache dafür sein könnte, denn die Xonar wurde zeitweilig auch nicht auf meiner Vista (x86, SP1) Partition erkannt.

Aaaaber.. *hier die Lösung*;

nachdem ick den USB Controller samt USB Ports im Bios deaktiviert hatte, erkannte Windoof immer noch nicht die Xonar trotz fester IRQ Zuweisung. Also hatte ich nochmal meine alte Soundblaster eingesteckt, die komischerweise sofort erkannt wurde. Diese hab ick anschließend wieder mit der Xonar getauscht, IRQ Ports für den USB Controller wieder freigeschaltet  und seitdem hat die Xonar jetzt *keinen* *IRQ Konflikt* *mehr* 
Beim Hochfahren wird die Xonar ab sofort jedesmal erkannt *aufHolzKlopf*
Das Bios zeigts mir jetzt auch an beim Bootvorgang: Multimedia Device auf IRQ 11.

Mittlerweile weis ick auch was die Soundbugs hervorgerufen hat bei BF42;
Die Option "DS3D GX" war aktiviert und hätte besser aus sein müssen.
Ist das die Funktion für die EAX Emulierung?


Bei soviel Anlaufschwierigkeiten können wir den Fall nun zu den Akten legen und muss die Xonar einfach lieb haben


----------



## BloodySuicide (15. August 2008)

Des ist halt noch der Nachteil beim alten PCI


----------



## Overlocked (17. August 2008)

Ich hatte nie solche Probleme...


----------



## Mersis (17. August 2008)

Liegt / lag vielleicht am MoBo.
Mittlerweile hab ick noch einige Software bzw. Treiber Bugs entdeckt
 die leider zu stark ins Gewicht fallen sodass ich sie wohl umtauschen werde.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (23. August 2008)

Hab die Xonar nun auch seit ner Woche und kann deine ganzen Probleme net nachvollziehen. Sound is bombastisch, Fehler in Games hab ich auch keine. Ne bessere Soundkarte wirst net so schnell finden


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2008)

IRQ Probleme kenne ich. Hatte ich damals mit einer TV-KArte und der Xonar. Seitdem liegt die TV-KArte bei mir auffem Schreibtisch.


----------



## Mersis (24. August 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Seitdem liegt die TV-KArte bei mir auffem Schreibtisch.


Wieviele Bauteile hastn da scho liegen? 
Die Xonar ist bestimmt schon ganz weit ab vom schi** ääähhh schuss.. in der Kloschüssel 

Wech isse. Andere bestellt!
Wer kene IRQ probs mit der Xonar (PCI) hat, =  ..aber..

Für spezifischere Einsatzgebiete, sei es auch nur auf die schnelle einen Web-Radio-Stream aufzunehmen, oder gar noch komplexere Einsatzgebiete wie in meinem Fall..
= FLOP


----------



## nfsgame (2. September 2008)

Mersis schrieb:


> Wieviele Bauteile hastn da scho liegen?



Zu viele xD


----------

